# Fuel Pressure Sensor B Circuit Range/Performance P018B



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a link to a PI (PI0311A) for this code. It is in the "Fix It Right - The First Time" for cars section in the May 2011 issue of Techlink.

GM Techlink: May 2011 Archives


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Here's a link to a PI (PI0311A) for this code. It is in the "Fix It Right - The First Time" for cars section in the May 2011 issue of Techlink.
> 
> GM Techlink: May 2011 Archives


Hi Jim,

That appears to be for the Camaro, but it still may apply. I'll check my battery terminals...if that is what the "Do it right" is referencing.

Must not be the battery terminals as this link says it's the fuel pump terminals - http://www.archivedsites.com/techlink/2011/02/


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gh0st said:


> Got in the car today and the MIL lit up throwing a P018B error. Going to take it in to the dealership, but curious if anyone else has encountered this issue. Doing a search didn't come up with anything relating to that code.





Gh0st,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Gh0st,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I can certainly do that. I have an appointment with the best Chevy dealership I have ever worked with this coming Tuesday. They always treat me extremely well and give me a free loaner car without having to even ask!


----------

